# Source for 60 Degree Dremel Cutters



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I am in need of a 60 degree 1/8" shank cutter for a Dremel for thread cutting in wood on my metal lathe.

I have some of these cutters ( below) from Kent's Tools in Tucson but they are about a 30 degree angle and he cannot get a 60 degree version.

Does any one know of a source for such a bit (1/8" shank, 60 degree V and about 1/2" diameter head) in HSS or carbide?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

https://www.chefwarekits.com/ez-threading-pro-xl-jig-thread-cutter/ez-threading-pro-60-degree-cutter-hss.html

EZ Threading Pro 60 Degree Cutter (HSS)

Product Code: 570
Availability: In Stock

$29.95

They are used on the EZ Threading jigs they sell.

Rance


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Is this for cutting internal or external threads Jim?

If internal, I don't know of anything. The bit rance linked would work if you have a way to grind the shank down to fit your Dremel.

If cutting external threads, could you turn the dremel so it's perpendicular to the lathe axis and use a 60 degree v-bit to cut the threads?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim, I purchased a similar tool from a US address
use-enco.com
400 Nevada Pacific Hwy., Fernley, NV 89408
800-USE-ENCO (800-873-3626)
email : [email protected]


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting, great mind think alike. I had been looking for a cutter to cut threads on the metal lathe for wood boxes etc. by using the metal lathe thread cutting gears I reasoned I could cut any thread. Only trouble is I could not find a cutter. Sounds like they are available. Let me know if you find a good source. I would rather have a 1/4 inch shank. The first reply is 3/8.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Rance. That would work if it were a 1/8" shank. I'm using a Dremel in place of a too bit.

Hi Kenny, I want to do both on the same piece. I can turn the parts on my wood lathe and then change the bushing in the back of the chuck to 1 1/2"-8 and put it on my Southbend lathe for threading. I have done that for several projects but I always get some chip out from the scraping action of the tool bit in wood…and sometimes I scrap out the piece if it is too bad. i have carefully turned 1/4" shanks down to 1/8" but for this, that shank might be hardened and quite heavy on the business end for a 1/8" shank.

Hi Tony ..Thanks. I just sent Enco an E mail with pictures. I'm also checking with Production Tool here in GR tomorrow

Hi Brian..we sure do think alike. I'll bet you are using a die grinder with a 1/4" shank. I guess it would with my V block holder, so I could to.
On of my LJ and guild buddies sent me this video of the threading jig and I gave it some thought and then I said, said I , I already have a big threading tool I just need a high speed rotary tool bit.
Here is the video: 




cheers, Jim


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

you guys are










SUPER DOOPER :<))


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ...
> Hi Tony ..Thanks. I just sent Enco an E mail with pictures. I m also checking with Production Tool here in GR tomorrow
> ...
> 
> ...


In case you don't get a response, Enco is no more sadly. They were purchased by MSC some years back and eventually absorbed entirely. I imagine your message will be forwarded to MSC customer service. But, you can also have a look at MSC's website in the meantime.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Kenny . I'll do that. I didn't know they are no more. Enco always had some good reasonably priced tools!! I bought my mill vise from them many years ago!

cheers, Jim


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep, a lot of machinists were sad to see Enco go away. They sold a lot of good tooling at fair prices. When you didn't need a Starrett, an Enco would do! MSC has some good values too but it's a lot harder to sift through their massive catalog…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

You're right , Kenny. I have an older one and it is 1 1/2" thick. I find most of the stuff I need on E bay..tools, cutters, belts bearings..etc so I don't go the MSC much. I can't find that cutter on there, though

Cheers, Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Thanks Rance. That would work if it were a 1/8" shank. I m using a Dremel in place of a too bit.
> 
> Hi Kenny, I want to do both on the same piece. I can turn the parts on my wood lathe and then change the bushing in the back of the chuck to 1 1/2"-8 and put it on my Southbend lathe for threading. I have done that for several projects but I always get some chip out from the scraping action of the tool bit in wood…and sometimes I scrap out the piece if it is too bad. i have carefully turned 1/4" shanks down to 1/8" but for this, that shank might be hardened and quite heavy on the business end for a 1/8" shank.
> 
> ...


Jim, don't you have an extra Router sitting around doing nothing?

That bit that Rance found looks good to me… Bummer on the 3/8" shank needing a Collet too! Why didn't they make a more standard 1/4" shank bit?

That Youtube video looks great and it looks SO SIMPLE!!

I wonder if one could use a coarser Threaded Rod to cut more Heavy Duty Threads… using the same bit?

Looks REALLY GOOD!!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> You re right , Kenny. I have an older one and it is 1 1/2" thick. I find most of the stuff I need on E bay..tools, cutters, belts bearings..etc so I don t go the MSC much. I can t find that cutter on there, though
> 
> Cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


Yeah me either. I didn't look for too long but wasn't having any luck. The 1/8" shank is probably the killer.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

This has been bugging me Jim because it's very likely I'll want a similar tool. So I figured, if you can't buy it, make it! I also figured that if I need to make it, somebody else probably already has. And done it better…

I was right  Here's a method to make an ID/OD thread tool that's pretty simple from O1 drill rod. You could pretty easily turn it on the lathe then just grind the head if you don't have the means to mill it. He makes this to use as a turning tool but if you ground one of the tips off for clearance, I don't see why you couldn't spin it in a dremel. It would be a single point tool but if you're cutting wood, that's probably fine.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes I thought it was a bit strange the Enco website did not come up.
Jim, here is a link to my thread cutting jig.
.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/221306


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Joe, that 8 TPI on the shaft is pretty coarse already. I was thinking of using about 11 1/2 TPI like the PVC pi;e threads.

Hi Kenny, the 1/8" shank is the stopper. I might have to go to a 1/4" die grinder. Funny you should say that about making one. I have a design drawn out today with a 60 degree head with 3 holes in it like the one flue countersinks with a hole through them. I'm going out to buy the tool steel tomorrow if they can't get me one at Production Tool ( same place I buy the steel)

Hi Tony, that is quite a setup you have and it looks like it works super!! Nice looking threads. I made those hand tools but the different woods do not cut clean and can ruin a nice piece.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Definitely update us Jim. I'll be very curious what you come uo with and how it works!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Well , another spammer. I reported it to Cricket!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I made a couple 60 degree cutters and a 1/8" arbor for them. I milled notches in one of them and drill 3 holes in the other one. I tried them in mesquite and they smoked a bit but the groove is 60 degrees now.The one with 3 holes in it worked the best. I need to cut relief back from the cutting edge for clearance. I'll have to do it by hand since I don't have a cutter grinder.

I went to grind the side for the angle and found my block to hold my Dremel in the lathe is too small for this new Dremel so I made a new mount for it today.

I put some shots below.
Cheers, Jim


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Well done Jim!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice job Jim


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*GREAT JOB SIR :<))))*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Kenny, Danny and Tony. Now I need to make a round bllank to give it the acid test!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Well the proof is in the pudding! I ground back clearance on the cutters and tried one today on a little piece of mahogany laying around the shop. I found a 7/8"-9 nut so that is the thread I cut. Here are some pics of the process. I did it on the Southbend metal lathe and replaced the tool bit with the Dremel and everything else was the same for thread cutting.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a winner Jim. Nice work


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

We all knew you could do it Jim, well done buddy.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! I think that is the FIRST time where I have seen a Hand Made Router Bit!!

Awesome…

Great JOB!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

That came out great.. Jim is there anything you can't do on a lathe?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Ken, Joe, Tony and Danny!

Hi Danny, I'll try anything once!! I think of you every time I use those welding glovee you sent me, Thanks, buddy!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Any time Jim the handle you made for me came out perfect .


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

These cutters I made do cut the threads clean but I found out that with the screw and washer to hold them on the arbor, it is too much in front of the cutter to cut threads up to a shoulder like on a lid. so, it is back to the drawing board to make some new one-piece cutters. I'll be milling them tomorrow.I have the 60 degree shape turned already.

cheers, Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Very slick!!!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Jim, Can you just cut a relief at the shoulder? That's my typical method regardless of the tool when I need the threads to shoulder out.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Gunny.

Hi Kenny, the flange of the lid was too narrow and the relief would have taken away too much critical material. I have new one piece cutters in the making today. If I get them milled I can harden them yet today and try out soon. I have just been called on a furnace call at my daughter's so I may not get to them today!

cheers, Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I just made my second generation 60 degree one piece cutters .
I made 2 out of 5/8 tool steel and one out of 1/2" tool steel.
I made them with a 1/4" shank to hold them when milling the relief in the 3 cutter teeth. then I turned the shank down to 1/8" before hardening. one of the 5/8 cutters snapped off the 1/8" shaft when I tried to turn the material off the back that I left for holding while turning the 1/8" end.
I have yet to try them out..Time is short before shutting down the shop.

Turned cutter blanks









12 position index fixture I made years ago.


















Milling 3 teeth on the cutters









3 finished in the mill.









Cutting shank from 1/4" to 1/8" 








3 with 1/8" shanks








One head broke off when turning off the heel used for construction








Grinding after hardening


















Cheers, Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking at this skillset I feel like I am working with a rock hammer in comparison.

ROFL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Gunny. I used to be a toolmaker and try to get lots of stuff done without having all the nice machines they have in the tool room. I wish I had a surface grinder!!
I used a metal lathe and a mill and a torch on these guys. I hope they work well.

Merry Christmas, my friend!................Cheers, Jim


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice work again Jim. You gonna start a new tool line out of your shop soon?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Danny. I do make a lot of special tools and repair tools for lots of folks. I'm retireds and don't want to be in a business that I have to work at all the time. I like variety. Yesterday, before I closed my shop for cleaning, I got a job to cut off a cracked section of a 6' plexiglass tube and re-glue the bottom flange onto it. I had to put the flange in a 4 jaw chuck and cut a new groove in it for the tube to set in. Every day is a different job!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

So your only retired from your career everyone else keeps you busy full time. Is there a line at your door when you get back from Arizona? Everyone must miss you when your gone.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Danny. I have a couple in line right now but I had to tell them my shop is closed. I have made drawings for their projects and will start them in the spring!! I miss them when I'm gone for sure!!

Merry Christmas,.........Cheers, Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I tried them out yesterday. They work so nice!
Here are the results:


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, those threads are super clean Jim. Nicely done. I'm adding this to my favorites for "just in case" 

I was re-reading the thread to refresh myself and noticed your indexing fixture again. Curious how you clamp parts in there? Do you just turn bushings to fit different shank sizes and secure with set screws?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Kenny. Here are some shots of the milling fixture.. It has a screw on the top that locks into one of 12 index holes. the bushings all have holes in them and the set screw goes through the side of the bushing to lock the piece tight that you are machining.
I turn special bushings, too, if the pieces is not a standard diameter.























































Cheers, Jim


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Rotarychisel.com makes some very nice carbide Dremel cutters of different profiles. I use for carving designs


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Jim! I like the adaptability of that indexer a lot. Would be fairly simple to add a second set of holes to give 15 degree resolution as well


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Jack I just looked and their V cutter, but the ones shown have a flat on the end of the V. I like the idea of solid carbide. I'll write to them to see if they have a 60 degree pointed cutter. Right now my drill rod cutters are working pretty good, but I don't know how much life they have. Thanks for the tip!!

Hi Kenny, adding holes at every 15 degrees would mean making a whole new barrel and I can't do that any more since I don't work in a tool room any more .

Cheers, Jim


----------

